# HELP ! I need 5 star recipes



## The Reaper ! (Oct 1, 2004)

I recently lost my business after 35 years . I am thinking of opening a small restaurant with my son and am looking for some really good recipes for same . I don't care what kind of food it is , it just has to be something that you or your family really like . You know , one of those old family recipes that no one ever tires of . I have developed what I consider a couple of really world class , to die for recipes at this point , but I have to admit this is tough stuff . At this point nothing has been written in stone , so I am open to any recipe or any ideas that any one might have . Looking forward to some creative responses . Thanks in advance . The Reaper !


----------



## middie (Oct 1, 2004)

sorry about the loss reaper. but i have an awesome chicken dish i make with rice a roni if you're interested.


----------



## The Reaper ! (Oct 1, 2004)

Midie , I sure am interested . Post it when you can . Thanks


----------



## crewsk (Oct 1, 2004)

Reaper, here are some that have gone around my family several times. I hope this helps some!

Shrimp Creole 

1C. chopped onion
1C. chopped green bell pepper
1/3C. margarine
1 28ounce can tomatoes-drained, reserve liquid
1teaspoon salt
1Tablespoon cornstarch
1teaspoon file powder(optional)
1 1/2C. (8ounce) cleaned shrimp(I use the frozen salad shrimp)
1/4teaspoon pepper
Hot cooked rice

Saute onion & pepper in margarine. Stir in tomatoes, shrimp, & seasonings. combine cornstach with reserved tomato liquid ; add to tomato-shrimp mixture. Simmer, stirring constantly, until thickened. Serve over hot rice.




Easy Chicken Bake 

1 can cream of mushroom soup
1 can cream of chicken soup
1/2C. milk
1C. instant rice, uncooked
1 pkg. dry onion soup mix
1 fryer chicken, cut up

Combine soups & milk ; stir until well blended. Sprinkle rice in a well greased 9x13 baking dish/pan. Arrange chicken pieces on top of rice. Pour soup mixture over chicken & rice, making sure all pieces of chicken are covered & that all rice is moistened. Sprinkle dry soup mix over chicken. Cover with foil & seal tightly. Bake at 325 deg. for 1 1/2 to 2 hours , or until chicken is done and rice is tender.




Easy Beef Stew  

1 lb.stewing beef
1/2C. flour
1teaspoon salt
1/2teaspoon pepper
3Tablespoons cooking oil
1 1/2C. water
2 onions, sliced & separated
3 potatoes, cubed
3 carrots, sliced
3 stalks celery, sliced

Cut meat into bite-sized pieces. In paper sack, combine flour, salt, & pepper ; put pieces of meat in sack, a handful at a time, and shake to coat. Reserve flour. Brown meat in oil until browned on all sides. Add water, cover and cook over low heat until tender, about 2 1/2 hours. Add vegetables to pan & continue cooking until tender-about 30 minutes. If needed, thicken with reserved flour.




Hawaiin Chops 

4 pork chops
1/2C. flour
1teaspoon salt
1/2teaspoon pepper
4 pineapple slices

Trim excess fat from pork chops. In a bowl, combine flour, salt, and pepper ; roll chops in flour mixture to coat. Arrange chops in a baking dish ; bake at 375 deg. for 30 minutes. Lay a slice of pineapple on each chop ; return to 350 deg. oven for 15 minutes. 

I sometimes marinate the chops in the pineapple juice & some soy sauce for a little more flavor.




Chicken Pot Pie 

2C cooked & diced chicken
1 1/2C chicken broth
1 can cream of mushroom or cream of chicken soup
1 can Veg-All mixed vegetables
1 small onion, chopped (optional)

CRUST:
1C milk
1C self-rising flour
1 stick margarine, melted

In a 13x9x2 inch pan, mix together chicken, broth, soup, and vegetables. Spread evenly in pan & season with salt & pepper to taste. Mix crust ingredients & spread evenly over chicken mixture. Beake about 45 minutes at 400 deg. or until crust is golden brown.




Frogmore Stew 
This is one of my dad's favorite. Just serve with cole slaw and a bowl of wild rice!

1/2lb. shrimp per person
1/4lb. kielbasa per person, cut into 1 inch pieces
2 ears corn per person
1 bag Zatarain's crab boil
1/4C salt per gallon of water

In a huge pot, bring water to boil. Use roughly twice the volume of water as the volume of ingredients. Add salt & crab boil bag ; boil for 7 minutes. Add kielbasa & boil for 7 minutes. Add corn & boil for 7 minutes. Add shrimp & boil for 4 to 7 minutes. Do not over cook shrimp. Drain & serve in a large bowl. The best way to serve this is on a table covered with newspaper. When everyone is done, just roll up the paper & shrimp shells & toss! Easy cleanup!


----------



## mudbug (Oct 1, 2004)

Are you going to be open for breakfast, lunch, and dinner?  Or just one?
Can't think of a better place to find recipes for all three than here!


----------



## The Reaper ! (Oct 1, 2004)

*Crewsk & Mudbug*

Crewsk , thanks for the input ..........Mudgug , I really don't know . It might be a full service place or maybe a carry out only . Like I said , I am looking for ideas . I saw a program on the Food Network where these guys opened up a chicken wing place and made it . It's all still on the drawing board . I won't open a hamburger or pizza franchise type business for the simple reason there are already to many of them . I want to do something unusual and unique . I want the food to be good enough where people are willing to spend an extra buck to get it . I don't want to get into the 99 cent hamburger or $5 pizza thing . Thanks , The Reaper !


----------



## crewsk (Oct 1, 2004)

You're welcome Reaper!


----------



## mudbug (Oct 1, 2004)

Reaper, it might be good to think also about what you LIKE to cook.  I think cooks tend to put more passion/skill/care into food they truly enjoy preparing or eating  --  and the results usually reflect this.  

Is there a single item (that isn't wings, burgers, or pizza) that you really like to make?  You could specialize in that one thing, and maybe offer some complementary sides.


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Oct 1, 2004)

man i wish my dad would open a resturant with me. well im only in high school, but he opposed me being a chef. ill find some of my recipies they are somewhere in my head.


----------



## mudbug (Oct 1, 2004)

Don't give up, Jr.  Asyou say, you are still young!


----------



## Psiguyy (Oct 1, 2004)

Where are you located?  What's your background?  Would something like Paula Deen's restaurant do well in your neck of the woods?  It's such a simple concept, I don't know why more people don't do it.  Carbs.  Grease.  Greens.  

The following is turning out to be one of the hottest things going.  I love L&L whenever in Hawaii.  
http://www.hawaiianbarbecue.com/


----------



## middie (Oct 1, 2004)

Okay Reaper. Here's what I do.

Take about a pound of boneless chicken breast or any other chicken you want. Put it in a large pot. A dutch oven would be fine. To that add a whole 16 ounce bottle of robusto italian dressing and about half a jar of hot banana peppers with about 1/2 to 3/4 of the juice. Then I let it boil for about 45 minutes to an hour.

Meanwhile I saute 1 large vidalia onion with green peppers and mushrooms. when the chicken is done i shred it up (or you can cut it into bite size pieces) and then i throw that in with the veggies. 

Then I take 2 packages of chicken flavored rice a roni and prepare according to the package directions. Put all the veggies, chicken, and rice back into the dutch oven and simmer until all the water is evaporated.

You can also play around with it to make it your own. hope you like it


----------



## marmalady (Oct 1, 2004)

Actually, Reaper, the recipes in a restaurant are only one 'ingredient' in what  makes a successful restaurant.   Opening a food business can be the most draining, money-sucking enterprise on the earth.  

You need to have lots of money; a sound business background; lots of money; a sound food service industry background; lots of money; and lots of money.  

There are more restaurants that fail every year in the US than make it.  Don't go into this on a 'whim' without doing research, research, research!


----------



## The Reaper ! (Oct 2, 2004)

*Marmalady*

I know all about it , In 1990 I owned 38 dry-cleaning stores . Today I have none and I am retired . I closed about 1/3 of the stores and sold the rest . Our industry was basically targeted by S. Korean immigrants and they have pretty much taken over . Years ago I owned a Coney Island restaurant also so I do have a little food back ground also . But I know what you mean about these places sucking you dry , and believe me I would have it all down to a science before I jumped in . I was in business for 39 years and have a pretty good grasp of what it's like . I have even thought about getting into the frozen food business and just wholesaling to restaurants or grocery stores . Like I said in my original post it's all still on the drawing board . I'm open to suggestions and or advise . The Reaper !


----------



## jkath (Oct 2, 2004)

Reaper, 
the fact that you are considering a business with your son is awesome! What an amazing bond you two will form!
I really respect your idea.
Which part of the country are you in?
Out here in Los Angeles County, you'd think everyone was making it on tofu, smoothies and lettuce wraps.
There are two "mom & pop" restaurants in my city that are the most frequented:
1 is a little tiny mexican take out where they serve huge portions, with the most delish marinated beef in their flautas. The bean burritos have (no joke) about 1 full cup of grated cheese in each, and the pico di gallo is made fresh throughout the day.  There is always a line around the block for this place.
The other just doubled in size this summer - it's known for 1 thing ...it's BBQ sauce. My neighbor's friend owns it, and she said that she and her husband grew this restaurant (their first venture) from his love of barbequeing and her special sauce. They serve wings, ribs and believe it or not, the greatest hot dogs on the west coast.

I wish you the greatest, reaper !


----------



## The Reaper ! (Oct 2, 2004)

*reply to jkath*

The type of restaurant you described definitely has some fascination . I presently live in the suburbs of Detroit but not for long , I'll be heading your way in a month or two . I want to look around Arizona , New Mexico and Nevada for a new place to live . Since I no longer have business ties here , I want to go somewhere where it's warm year around . The Reaper !


----------



## jkath (Oct 2, 2004)

then that's your niche!

Find something that's strictly "Detroit", and bring it out west!

Think about it - people in the west gobble up "Philly Hoagies", and "Cajun Cookin' " ................. those in the Dakotas crave a real true "Mexican Guacamole" and "Tex-Mex" ...........

What's the signature comfort food of Detroit?


----------



## The Reaper ! (Oct 2, 2004)

*Reply to jkath*

We really have a bit of everything here . We do have some pretty good Italian restaurants and all of the Franchise places like red Lobster , Out Back etc etc . There is a city just outside of Detroit that is predominantly Polish and they have a lot of Polish places . We have some Greek places and now we are getting a number of Asian carry out places but the food in lousy . I only go to a few places and not very often , I  like my own cooking much more . I really believe if you have about 10 or 12 really world class recipes you can have a pretty good little restaurant .The Reaper !


----------



## jkath (Oct 2, 2004)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Polish Food!
Do you know that I have only heard of one Polish place in this area (and it's something like 30 miles away)! 

I think you will do well, with your determination 

Please keep us posted on your goings on.


----------



## wasabi woman (Oct 2, 2004)

Saw this on tv, but can't remember on what show (senior moment)!

The company set up for take home.  They have an outlet in main train commuter station in NY, so the commuters come by and pick up real dinner instead of fast food to take home.  They only cook 3-4 items per day; and things that are designed to reheat.

Of course, a NY train station is perfect to catch commuters, but I think you could do a drive-through in the right location and achieve the same thing.
I do think there are a lot of people who would rather pay a little more and  eat good food.  Also think a web site publishing the menu and allowing "reserved" orders would help things along.

Good Luck!


----------



## marmalady (Oct 2, 2004)

I had ideas to do a 'gourmet' take out, which would also serve as a catering base.  WW is right - lots of folks are picking up dinner on the way home, and it's about time someone cut into the junk the supermarkets are churning out!

You also might want to check out 'catering trucks'; I looked at one, a 20 footer, which had a complete kitchen set up, down to sinks and a freezer!  The plan (til the local licensing board shut me down) was to set up shop for coffee and lunch at one or two of the local hospitals, and then use the truck for catering small parties.


----------



## wasabi woman (Oct 2, 2004)

Marmalady, what did the licencing board object to?  Sounds like a great idea!


----------



## jkath (Oct 2, 2004)

Here's an idea from hubby:

Out here, tri-tip sandwiches are the best around. They originated in Santa Maria, CA, which was 1 hour from my original home town of Santa Barbara, so I grew up on these. Anyway, out there (SM) you will see many street corners with guys who have giant BBQs (you can see the smoke down the street). They're cooking Tri-Tips all morning, and then slicing them, putting it on french rolls, and usually topping with fresh pico di gallo. There are none better.

Hubby also says that you could do something similar if you got in with a larger golf course. He buys those hot dogs every time he goes, and let's face it - if you were given a choice of dogs or a steak sandwich, which would you buy? And golfers always will pay more, considering they put down $40 - $85 just for 18 holes!


----------



## marmalady (Oct 2, 2004)

They couldn't get their tiny little minds around the 'complete' concept, cause all they've ever seen are roach coaches.  Even took 'em pics; the truck has passed inspection in Philly, for cryin out loud!  Then they said I couldn't park it in the back yard, even tho the 'homeowner's association here said it was okay, as long as it didn't show from the road.    My plan was to cook out of the truck at home (so I could be around for my disabled son as much as possible), then take it out for lunch runs, and book catering parties.  

I just have to remember this is oh, so uptight and oh, so very proper Charleston!  :roll:


----------



## wasabi woman (Oct 2, 2004)

Unreal!  Charleston or not, that kind of red tape just doesn't make sense!
Sorry your good idea didn't pay off!  On the up side, it sounds like you are going to make it catering in spite of them!  


Lots of Good Luck!


----------



## marmalady (Oct 2, 2004)

You have to live here to understand the mindset, lol; it's all about 'who's your daddy?' and they still don't take kindly to 'Yankee carpetbaggers'.  The Civil War is referred to as either 'the recent disturbance' or 'the Northern aggression'.   Other than that, it's an absolutely charming town!


----------

